# Quittierung von hintertretbaren Sicherheitslichtgittern Pl D



## Aventinus (4 Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Folgende Situtation:

Vor einer Gefahrenstelle wird ein hintertretbares Lichtgitter installiert, PLr = d. Quittert wird mittels eines Tasters im Bedienpult (Kundenstandard). Dieser quittiert Ablaufstörungen gleichermaßen und ist auf einen nicht-fehlersichern Eingang verdrahtet.


In der EN ISO 13849  Kap. 5.2.2 wird gefordert, dass die manuelle Rückstellfunktion eine beabsichtigte Handlung sein muss und dass der PL der sicherheitsbezogenen Teile für die Rückstellfunktion die Sicherheit der zugehörigen Sicherheitsfunktion nicht mindern darf.


Übliche Herangehensweise ist doch, dass vor dem Fehlersuchen erst einmal Störungen quittiert werden. Somit ist das Lichtgitter wieder scharfgeschaltet und eine im Gefahrenbereich befindliche Person hat ein Problem. 

Ausserdem dürfte ein einkanaliger, nicht-fehlersicherer Eingang auch problematisch sein, denn ein Querschluß könnte zu einer Quittierung Lichtgitters führen. Somit hat die Rückstellfunktion die Sicherheit gemindert.

1. Darf zum Quittieren von Lichtgitter und Ablaufstörung der gleiche Taster verwendet werden?
2. Muss der Taster zum Quittieren des Lichtgitters auf einen F-Eingang verdrahtet werden?
3. Muss der Taster zum Quittieren des Lichtgitters zweikanalig ausgeführt werden?
4. Gibt es sonst noch was zu berücksichtigen?

Ich wäre schon glücklich, wenn mir jemand einen enstprechenden Literaturhinweis geben könnte.


----------



## Tommi (5 Februar 2014)

Hallo ,

stöbere mal Safetys Beiträge durch. Er hat da neulich mal was von der BG verlinkt.
Da ging es um das Thema Flankenauswertung beim Quittieren.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Klopfer (12 Februar 2014)

Hallo Aventinus,

normalerweise lässt man die fallende Flanke die Quittierung auslösen (also das herausziehen des Streichholzes ) Was die Zweikanaligkeit und die Auswertung über F-SPS angeht, so gibt es durchaus kontroverse Meinungen. Ein Querschluss könnte Ärger machen, allerdings ist das bei der Auswertung der fallenden Flanke kein Problem, es sei denn, Querschluss und Wackelkontakt kommen zusammen. Hinzu kommt die Verlegung der Kabel; Zweikanaligkeit auf Verdrahtungsebene ist ja lediglich eine Möglichkeit, solche Querschlüsse bei Beschädigung des Kabels technisch zu erkennen. Sauber verlegt (Fehlerausschluss) ist es einkanalig genau so sicher.

Bliebe nur noch der Fall der Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine normale SPS ein Lichtgitter aufgrund eines Fehlzustands quittiert. Und das genau dann, wenn sich auch jemand im Gefahrenbereich hinter dem Lichtgitter befindet. Dies ist zum Einen recht unwahrscheinlich (Person im Gefahrenbereich UND Programmfehler) wenn im Vorfeld eine entsprechende Validierung des Programmes stattgefunden hat. Zum Anderen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Erkennens und Ausweichens in den meisten Fällen recht gut. Im konkreten Fall muss es natürlich beurteilt werden.

Leider habe ich keinen Literaturhinweis, aber wie Tommi schon sagte wird Dir die SuFu hier sicher weiterhelfen. Zu einem Urteil kommen musst Du eh selbst.

Gruß

Klopfer


----------



## fup_safety (12 Februar 2014)

Hallo Aventinus,

bei deinem Lichtgitter wird es sich mit seeehr  hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit um ein Sicherheitsbauteil (Baumustergeprüft)  handeln. Daher würde ich mir mal die Applikationsbeispiele des  Herstellers anschauen, die sind meist sehr aufschlussreich.
Im BGIA  Report 2008 gibt es auch Beispiele mit berührungslos wirkenden  Schutzeinrichtungen. Die Zaubern da sogar mit ner Standart SPS ein PLd  (Kat. 3) aus dem Hut.

Die 13849-1 verweist in Tabelle 8 zum Thema manuelle Rückstellfunktion übrigens auf die IEC 60204-1.

Wenn  sich jemand im Schutzbereich befindet, darf überhaupt niemand einen  Quittierungsbefehl auslösen. Der Bediener muss sicherstellen, das sich  niemand im Gefahrenbereich befindet.
Dann noch einen separaten Startbefehl auszulösen ist schon mehr als nur grob fahrlässig.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (19 Februar 2014)

Der Startbefehl kann nicht nur durch Personen erfolgen...denkbar sind auch mechanische Fehler im Schalter oder im Fall von z.B. kapazitiven Tastern auch Fehler in der Elektronik des Tasters. Üblicherweise führen wir die Quittierung von hintertretbaren Lichtgittern zweikanalig mit Gleichzeitigkeitsüberwachung und Flankenüberwachung aus. Aber wir haben auch programmierbare Sicherheitstechnik. Sonst wird man auf die harwaremäßigen Möglichkeiten des jweiligen Lichtgitters zurückgreifen müssen. Gruss Andreas


----------



## Safety (23 Februar 2014)

Hallo,
wie die oben erwähnt habe ich hier ein Dokument verlinkt, hier wird endlich mal klar gestellt das die manuelle Rückstellfunktion keine SF ist und auch nicht nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 berechnet werden muss.
Hierzu muss man wissen das es keine mir bekannten Sicherheitsbauteile gibt wo diese Funktion nach 13849 betrachtet wurde, es sind einkanalig Strukturen mit Elektronik ausgeführt. Ich kenne mittlerweile das eine oder andere Produkt von verschiedenen Herstellern.  Also wäre kein AOPD oder Sicherheitsrelais mehr einsetzbar sobald hintertretbare Bereich vorliegen.
Aber es wird ja auch kein Startausgelöst sondern nur ermöglicht. Anders sieht es mit den Kombi Tasten aus, hier soll eine Rückstellung und ein Start ausgelöst werden, da sollte man anders vorgehen.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (23 Februar 2014)

Bei hintertretbaren Lichtvorhängen mit Bedienereingriff (z.B. Teile einlegen, Montagen...) ist es eher der typische Einsatzfall, dass der Quittiertaster den Lichtvorhang quittiert und damit gleichzeitig den Anlauf eines Automatikzyklus einleitet.  Eine Flankenauswertung nutzt dann gar nichts, da ein kapazitiver Taster im Fehlerfall am Ausgang genau eine ansteigende und abfallende Flanke generiert und eine Person sich gleichzeitig im Sicherheitsbereich befindet. Allenfalls für mechanische Taster könnte man Aussagen über die Wahrscheinlichkeit treffen, dass er  nicht genau in einer Stellung hängen bleibt, bei der z.B. durch eine Erschütterung ein kurzes Durchschalten erfolgt. Dieser Fall ist bei uns sogar bei zeritifizierten mechanischen Sicherheitsschaltern eingetreten. 

Die Aussage, eine manuelle Rückstellfunktion sei "keine Sicherheitsfunktion" , ist bezogen auf das gesamte Anwendungsfeld von Lichtvorhängen fraglich und die BG nicht die in sochen Fragen zuständige Aufsichtsbehörde.  Wie immer muss man anhand der Risikobeurteilung schauen, ob ein Quittieren durch interne Fehler des Betätigungselements sicherherhrundezulegeitsrelevant ist oder nicht und welcher PLr zugrundezulegen ist. Wird wohl oft auf Pl=b oder c rauslaufen, was man mit einer Kat 2 einkanalig erreicht (durch Flankenüberwachung wird der Fehler ja in <1% der zeit zu einem Funktionsausfall führen). Oder man überwacht halt das Hintertreten mit extra Lichtschranken, Schaltmatten etc. Gruss Andreas


----------



## Safety (23 Februar 2014)

Hallo Andreas,
ich bin sehr froh dass die DGUV das Thema aufgegriffen hat. Und wir wissen dass die Ausführungen dann oft in Normen zu finden sind.
Du bringst nach meinem Verständnis jetzt Sicherheitskonzepte ins Thema ein die über die klassische manuelle Rückstellfunktion hinausgehen. Hier ist immer eine zweite Starttaste notwendig, alles andere ist eine Sicherheitsfunktion, da ein Ausfall zu einer Gefahr führen würde. Und es gibt nach meinem Kenntnisstand keine Sicherheitsbauteile auf dem Markt die eine bewertete manuelle Rückstellfunktion besitzen. Also auch die Eingänge an den AOPD die ja oft auch bei hintertretbaren Bereichen benutzt werden. Man muss also unterscheiden was eine manuelle Rückstellfunktion ist!
Zu Deinem typischen Einsatzfall das ist eben dann eine Sicherheitsfunktion, bzw. sind weiterführende Sicherheitskonzepte wie Du sie beschrieben hast notwendig.
Zu der Aussage PLb oder c das kann man mit einer Struktur von Kat b oder 1 erreichen, warum willst Du Kat 2 und wie würde das aussehen, 100x höhere Testrate? Das sagt die Norm zu Kat 2, aber auch hier gibt es Bestrebungen in bestimmten ausnahmen auch eine geringere Testrate zu zulassen. Siehe den neuen Entwurf DIN EN ISO 13849-1.


----------

